# Dog attacked my goats!!!!!!!!!! xtremly graphic photos!!!!!!



## mikenandrea (Oct 21, 2009)

Yesterday we had a dog attack while I went into town to buy groceries.. I was gone 1.5 hours!! Thats all it took.. The neighbor was able to successfully break the dogs off but they still did quite some damage.. We rushed them to our nearest vet that actually sees goats.. He gave them a bunch of shots including a tetnus shot.. I will get a list of things he gave them and get back to you guys.. He said it was a bunch of superficial wounds and would heal on their own.. I'm like huh? What i need to know is do I need to take my babies 3 hours one way, to another vet? Let me go get some photos to show you guys..


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: Dog attacked my goats!!!!!!!!!!*

OH NO! I am so sorry to hear that!!!!


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: Dog attacked my goats!!!!!!!!!!*

:hug: I am so sorry! do you know who the dogs belonged to or were they wild?

good thing your neighbor saw them...


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: Dog attacked my goats!!!!!!!!!!*

I wouldn't second guess the vet so quickly unless you see a downturn in the goat's behavior in the next day or so. Shock would be the biggest concern - make sure they have warm and safe digs (indoors preferrably until all is recovered) and lots of fresh hay and water. Keep a close eye on them for the next few days. I would also suggest taking temps several times a day for the next few days. Keep good notes for the vet in case it's needed.

Prayers to you.


----------



## mikenandrea (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: Dog attacked my goats!!!!!!!!!!*

ok.. Here's Mavericks  They got a bit of his tail and then a bite on the hind leg.. He is up and walking around, but slowly.. He is eating and drinking..


----------



## mikenandrea (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: Dog attacked my goats!!!!!!!!!! xtremly graphic photos!!*

Here is Jumper's.. Poor baby.. She got the brunt of it.. She is the main one I am worried about... She is drinking and nibbling some hay... Isnt eating much though 



















This one is very bad.. I dont want to post it but if you dont have a weak stomach and can give me your opinions on it...
Here is the link to view the photo:
http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e163/ ... C_0008.jpg


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: Dog attacked my goats!!!!!!!!!! xtremly graphic photos!!*

The butt wound on photobucket looks by far the worst and would be the most prone to infection (obviously since the poop is right there)... also when the goat lies down it could get dirty. I would keep a close eye on that one in particular.

Was one of the shots the vet gave them antibiotics? With dog bites there is a high risk of infection because of the bacteria in the dog's mouth. I would make sure the goats are on some sort of oral or injectable antibiotics, and make sure to keep the wounds clean. It does look like they are mostly superficial so your main concern is infection. Did you ask the vet about dressing the wound at all?

(Please note: I am not a vet or even a goat expert, this advice is based on advice given to me by a vet when a fox attacked my flock of chickens. At the time the vet said that any dog or fox bite is dangerous to any other animal, and the automatic response is to put the bitten animal on antibiotics.)

:hug: and ray: for your goaties recovery. I am so sorry you and they had to go through this... but I think that with some TLC they will pull through for you!! Some warm molasses water might be a good idea if they are bleeding a lot to help replace those fluids and get their energy up a bit.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dog attacked my goats!!!!!!!!!! xtremly graphic photos!!*

ok looked at all but the link (weak stomach so wont do that to myself). But I would put them all on penicillin for 7 days 1cc per 10lbs

I would get some Blu-Kote and spray that on the wounds -- keeps flies away and it is good for the healing process.

:hug:


----------



## mikenandrea (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: Dog attacked my goats!!!!!!!!!! xtremly graphic photos!!*

here is a list of what they each got:

Banamine
Azium
Baytril
Tetanus Antitoxin

And then he sent me home with another shot of Baytril to give to them in 3 days..
Does this sound about right?

He also said to wash it out daily with a steady stream of water, from a water hose..


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: Dog attacked my goats!!!!!!!!!! xtremly graphic photos!!*

oh that looks gross - but probably looks worse than it actually is. I agree w/the others - keeping it clean will be key, but my goats would pitch a fit if I brought the water hose near them! When my horse was injured, I got one of those small garden sprayers (the one where you can pump then spray - you can adjust the spray to make sure it isn't too harsh) and put warm water in it. I'd use a gentle spray from the top down to really wash the wound clean twice a day, let it air dry then put Nitrofurozone ointment or blue coat spray on it.

Suggestion - until they are healed, check on them many times a day and bring a treat of some kind, that way they don't start associating your visits with 'ouch time' or you'll spend more time trying to catch them than treating them.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dog attacked my goats!!!!!!!!!! xtremly graphic photos!!*

Oh hunny - I am so sorry.

Did the vet give you some banamine to keep them on for a couple days - especially the second goatie?

Make sure and keep them on antibiotics (baytril is great) and keep those wounds as clean as possible and the rectum area. I know this sounds harsh... but don't just lightly "wash" the areas - but scrub the areas... this promotes blood flow to the area so that healthy tissue will grow. The best think to use is a Chlorhexadine solution with warm water - 2 - 4 times a day. It will take some time - but it will heal.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Dog attacked my goats!!!!!!!!!! xtremly graphic photos!!*

Wow...I am so very sorry ....that is horrible...  .... I agree keep on the antibiotics and keep them as clean as possible... 
I am curious why... the vet... didn't stitch the anal injury up .... :?

I will pray.. that all will be OK :hug: ray:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dog attacked my goats!!!!!!!!!! xtremly graphic photos!!*

alot of times, they will not suture these types of wounds because they need to drain and be cleaned. If they suture, then there is a large chance of infection being trapped in the wounds and causing more infection and rotting of tissue


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Dog attacked my goats!!!!!!!!!! xtremly graphic photos!!*

Thanks...Allison....I knew about the infection risk ...with any dog bite.. it is just so horrific to see ...of it being so torn open like that.... I would of thought... they would of sewn and tubed it at the bottom.....but.. I guess not.. because of the poo that will always be present.....which is not very clean....


----------



## elaine (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Dog attacked my goats!!!!!!!!!! xtremly graphic photos!!*

Poor little guys, hope they heal ok and get over the awful experience they have had bless them :hug:

When we have bad injuries on any of the ponies we use cut heal spray (im in the uk though) its marvelous stuff, heals form the inside out and wounds heal fairly fast with it, because its a aerosol spray its easy to use too.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dog attacked my goats!!!!!!!!!! xtremly graphic photos!!*

I am actually working on two goats right now that were attacked by dogs (not mine - but a friends). It happened about 1.5 months ago. I had her call the vet out immediately, because I couldn't get there (no car - hubby had gone to town in mine) and then i have been helping her since.... it is AWEFUL - like the hiney had baseball size chuncks out of it... they are alpine wether yearlings and the sweetest boys. But, because of bedding, poo, and what not - they won't put drains in.... to much of a risk


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dog attacked my goats!!!!!!!!!! xtremly graphic photos!!*

Again, I am so very sorry your goats went through this, as I told you earlier, keeping the wound on your doe clean is very important to the healing process...and please do not use peroxide, a simple warm water flush will suffice, also be sure they get the booster to the tetanus...my experience with a dog attack a few months ago resulted in infection as well as tetanus.(due to owner negligence :sigh: )

With the TLC they'll get in your care, I'm sure they will heal with time :hug:


----------



## mikenandrea (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: Dog attacked my goats!!!!!!!!!! xtremly graphic photos!!*

Thanks for all the help and advise ladies.. 
Here are my plans..
I am going to start them on some warm molasses water in the morning, as suggested by farmergal..
I am going to get some Blu-Kote and spray that on the wounds.. Dont know that I could use any other thing than a spray.. I am already grossed out enough by having to wash it out.. Dont know if I could use something that would make me have to touch it..

I will keep you guys updated


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Dog attacked my goats!!!!!!!!!! xtremly graphic photos!!*

I am so sorry this happened  ......I'm a major worry wart and worry about this very thing all the time! I have started shutting my big barn doors when I leave to go to town, that's not to say that a dog/coyote couldn't jump over the fence into the goats outside yard. I was so happy to see my nearest neighbors putting in underground electrice fencing for their new pit bull......even though they are 1/4 mile away, I just have this fear of that dog wandering up my lane.
Best wishes for your goaties to make full recoveries!


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Dog attacked my goats!!!!!!!!!! xtremly graphic photos!!*

:hug: ray: ray: :hug:

I am so sorry to hear this happened to you. Make me realize how lucky I was when my dog got in with my girls and how lucky that I was at home and was able to be out within a minute of it starting! I know the yuck factor is tough to deal with. If you get some inexpensive latex gloves at any pharmacy it might help you with the yuck factor with cleaning the wounds, not to mention keeping the bacteria on your hands from being added to it. Keeping the wounds clean is going to be very important for your little goaties so anything you can do to get over the yuck is going to be important.

Seeing those pics reminds me that I need to restring my electric fence as there have been a few overly curious neighbor dogs around lately.....


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Dog attacked my goats!!!!!!!!!! xtremly graphic photos!!*

I have gone thru this before also, (not my goat at the time).
What you need to do is shave the areas that were attacked. The reason is 1. to see how bad it really is (can be worse then it looks, and you need to know). 2. so you can keep a eye on it and watch for infection and so it can be cleaned better.

Take a bucket of water mixed with liquid dish soap and beatadine (sp), to where the water is a little soapy and a good tea color, wash all the areas really well several times a day, and then get some Scarlet oil and spray it in all the areas after it is cleaned. (the wounds need to heal from the inside out and the scarlet oil will help that).

Keep the Penn going in this baby but you have to give probiotics also, to keep the good bacteria in her tummy.

It will take time to heal but keep a eye on the temp, and make sure she is drinking and eating. I would also give Nutri Drench.

OH and LOTS and LOTS of loving.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Dog attacked my goats!!!!!!!!!! xtremly graphic photos!!*

I think it's not too bad. It looks worse than it really is. It does not look like the wounds go completely through the skin. I still see hair folicals in the red areas. It looks extremely sore, very raw though.

Good luck with them. I feel for you. I had a goat be killed by a dog. Goats are pretty hardy to this kind of stuff though. I'm sure he will be fine. Just keep it clean, do as the other say, keep an eye on it.


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Dog attacked my goats!!!!!!!!!! xtremly graphic photos!!*

Sounds like everyones told you what to do and I dont have much to add, but that I too know how you feel. Im soooo tired of neighbors dogs causing trouble. And no one ever does anything about it. Im very sorry for your goats. had some neighbor dogs get into my kid pen one time, it was two goats and they got three kids. One was gone when I got there, another was badly wounded and didnt make it, the last one we saved and is still with us because they hurt him enough that I didnt feel comfortable selling him, but hes doing well, functions properly and everything. Weve moved since then and the neighbors dog came over and killed all my chickens... grrr. Ill say some prayers for your kids, I hope they are ok. *hugs* of comfort.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Dog attacked my goats!!!!!!!!!! xtremly graphic photos!!*

 I am so sorry this happened to you. I can't give you any better advice than what you've already gotten, but I know how it feels too. Our neighbors have shepherds and cattle dogs that roam the neighborhood. Between the hawk and the neighbor mutts, I've lost a good 30 something chickens last year. I cannot wait to put the 6ft fence around our property. I've already told the neighbors if their dogs made it back here again, they wouldn't make it home.

I hope that owner is paying for all your vet/medications/continual care costs.


----------



## mikenandrea (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: Dog attacked my goats!!!!!!!!!! UPDATE UPDATE UPDATE!!!!*

I hate to tell this story, because it makes me sad and happy at the same time.. Yesterday we let the goats graze while we sat under the carport and watched them.. We saw a dog walking alongside the dirt road beside our house.. Hubby got up and went inside to get the gun to kill it if it came in our yard.. We didnt know who;s dog it was, but we didnt care. We watched it go up to the highway and start chasing cars.. I was like, "whoever's dog that is, it is definitely a house dog or a leash dog.. Because if it was a yard dog, it would've been dead long before now". Finally a full size dodge came by and BAM!! killed the dog. The dog spun on the highway several times. We went to go make sure the dog was dead. If it wasnt, we were going to shoot it. It was dead, thankfully (will tell you why in a second). My son drug it off the highway to keep it from getting damaged anymore. About 4 hours later, our neighbor comes looking for her dog.. "have you seen my dog? Someone must have let her out about 30 minutes ago" We asked her what it looks like. She described the dead dog. We said we saw a dog get hit by a car about 4 hours ago. It was her dog.. So it was the dog that done the horrible damage to my baby!!! THANK YOU GOD!!!!!!! She lied about how long it was out.. It didnt have a collar on!! Somehow that god got out! I am so glad we didnt have to shoot the dog because they would have thought WE killed the dog on purpose!! We didnt know at the time who's dog it was.. So now both dog's that was involved in this horrible incident is dead and the other is at the pound!! I was so relieved yesterday.. But this in no way means I will let them out grazing without being watched!! Just wanted to update everyone on the situation..

Also, Jumper is doing fairly well.. She is starting to move around alot more.. She still is afraid to come out of the pen. Maverick is fine.. Can't even tell anything happened to him.. He's a trooper  So all in all, they are going to pull through quite nicely!! :stars: :dance: :leap: :wahoo:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Dog attacked my goats!!!!!!!!!! xtremly graphic photos!!*

I am so happy to hear that the goat is doing better. It is a good but sad thing that the dog was killed, at least you did not have to do it.

Keep that wound clean.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dog attacked my goats!!!!!!!!!! xtremly graphic photos!!*

Glad to hear that the goats are healing...relieved actually, I was fearing the worst with your post, The dogs that did this got their due, and they won't ever do it again :greengrin:

Keep doing what you have been for the goaties, it's working :hug:


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Dog attacked my goats!!!!!!!!!! xtremly graphic photos!!*

Agreed. Once they do it, it's hard to break. It's better it's dead because the owner obviously didn't watch it very well anyways.


----------



## mikenandrea (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: Dog attacked my goats!!!!!!!!!! xtremly graphic photos!!*

I know.. I have it bad here because alot of dog owners dont think there dog should be made to stay in their own yard.. Since it is summer, there will be dogs by the dozens coming up in our yard..


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Dog attacked my goats!!!!!!!!!! xtremly graphic photos!!*



mikenandrea said:


> I know.. I have it bad here because alot of dog owners dont think there dog should be made to stay in their own yard.. Since it is summer, there will be dogs by the dozens coming up in our yard..


We have the same problem here. Because we are in the country, folks seem to think their dogs have the right to roam freely wherever they want, even on others property. Luckily the dogs around here have been raised with animals and not usually a problem. I realize that there is a first time for everything, my luck may run out as I have been very lucky so far.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Dog attacked my goats!!!!!!!!!! xtremly graphic photos!!*

So happy they are getting better......great news....  :clap: :greengrin: :hug:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Dog attacked my goats!!!!!!!!!! xtremly graphic photos!!*

oh no!!! that is horrible..  I hope they heal quickly... :hug: It looks like everyone else has it covered as to what to do.. :hug:


----------



## farmgirl1 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Dog attacked my goats!!!!!!!!!! xtremly graphic photos!!*

Is the link picture so bad I shouldn't look at it? Trust me I didn't look yet and I'm not going to until I get an answer!


----------



## mikenandrea (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: Dog attacked my goats!!!!!!!!!! xtremly graphic photos!!*

umm.. Lets see.. The REALLY gross part is the poo that didnt drop.. Its just like stuck there.. It is way better now though.. she is able to drop it out without us having to wash her butt everday


----------



## farmgirl1 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Dog attacked my goats!!!!!!!!!! xtremly graphic photos!!*

That looks bad! Must have hurt really bad!! Poor goaties


----------

